# Spreading Lime on Fields



## HelsB (4 September 2008)

Does anyone do this for buttercup control (or other reasons) ?

I have been looking into it but cannot find a lot of info on it. Just noticed that a lot of farmers round here have big piles of what looks like lime in their fields so wondering if now is the time to do it?

Any info anyone may have on why you do it, how, how much, when, cost etc much appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## DollyDolls (4 September 2008)

You need to look at the PH of your soil first, as adding lime will make it alkaline, which if you've got acidic soil like my old village in Devon is perfect, but if you're already alkaline, &amp; you add lime, it will deteriorate any good grass.


----------



## jrp204 (4 September 2008)

Speak to your local agricultural merchants they will be able to put you in touch with an agronomist or a contractor who can test your soils ph to see if it needs lime, they will also know someone who can spread it.


----------



## Bosworth (4 September 2008)

we had our soils tested - and our pH was 5.0 - 5.3 so we are liming at a rat of 1tonne per acre in autumn and again at the same rate in spring. The optimum ph is 6.5 for grass so we need to raise it quite a bit. It cost me £160 to have 32 acres of pasture soil tested so we know what we need to do. Its well worth the money as the cost of fertiliser is horrific so don't waste money on something you don't necessarily need.


----------



## HelsB (5 September 2008)

Yes I had contacted a local paddock maintanance co who usually sprays my fields, they said they would arrange the soil test but has not come back to me on price / time of year etc yet,

Wondered if you lot knew the answers to my questions as just had a panic when I saw the farmer spreading some last night!

I will call him and chase him up...


----------

